# Ice plants in AeroFlo 1st try at hydro



## jointmcfatty (Jun 25, 2008)

Hello, everyone. This is my first grow using hydro/aero. Although, I am an experienced organic grower. I am growing a strain called Ice, which I've had AWESOME results with in soil. I started my clones in Grodans rockwool starter plugs, using clonex gel, and a hot house. I transplanted the clones into the AeroFlo yesterday after about 20 days in the plugs. I started out using a light solution of the General Hydros Flora series. I have heard good things about them. I will keep you guys posted daily on the progress. Im very excited about them. Like I said, Im new to the hydro, so if anyone has any tips or comments, feel free to hit me up.


----------



## pppfemguy (Jun 25, 2008)

looks like u got it down dude im def. gonna keep my eye on this one be sure to keep this posted dude p.s. ive been very interested in the ice strain


----------



## jointmcfatty (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks bro. Ice is great for soil, I know that for sure. It has high amounts of resin. It literally looks like Ice glistening. Here are some pics of it grow organically. Also, I didnt mention this earlier, but I have the plants in the Aero vegging under some florescents and a 400 MH. Will move them under 2 1000 HPS soon.


----------



## pppfemguy (Jun 25, 2008)

jointmcfatty said:


> Thanks bro. Ice is great for soil, I know that for sure. It has high amounts of resin. It literally looks like Ice glistening. Here are some pics of it grow organically. Also, I didnt mention this earlier, but I have the plants in the Aero vegging under some florescents and a 400 MH. Will move them under 2 1000 HPS soon.


wow dude that looks dee-lish lol very very nice is it good smoke or what? some one hit shit or not quite that?? and def. when u get them babies under them 2 1000 watters they will take off


----------



## jointmcfatty (Jun 25, 2008)

Its definitely 1 hit and quit. It has almost a euphoric high. Tastes and smells wonderful. Its the best Ive tried to date. Highly recommended


----------



## pppfemguy (Jun 25, 2008)

have u tried ak-47? or white widow? or white russian? og kush? some of the strongest strains along with ice how does ice compare with them? thanks dude


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 26, 2008)

* Botanicare Nutrients:*
126ML Cal-Mag Plus
180ML Liquid Karma
540ML Pure Bend Pro Bloom

fill an 18 gal res to 2900 PPM


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jun 26, 2008)

Im growing ICE for the first time now, glad to hear you had good results, but what made you switch to hydro?


----------



## jointmcfatty (Jun 27, 2008)

Heard good things about hydro, so decided to give it a try to see how I like it.


----------



## jointmcfatty (Jun 27, 2008)

Here are some pics of the plants now. They have been growing in the AeroFlo for a few days now and are getting some roots now. The big plant is the mother Im taking the Ice clones from.


----------



## pppfemguy (Jun 28, 2008)

jointmcfatty said:


> Here are some pics of the plants now. They have been growing in the AeroFlo for a few days now and are getting some roots now. The big plant is the mother Im taking the Ice clones from.


cool dude....what kind of yield does aeroponics give u?


----------



## Mr Green Man (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi, 

Looking good, it's nice to see a smart grow, it makes all the differnce when people take the time to work out what to do before they start.

I'm growing ICE for the first time too. HAd some probelms with heat at the start of my grow, but that solved now. Not to bothered as I was only growing out the seed in order to find a good mother. 
And I now have a rooted clone, off the plant that I want to use as a mother, so i'm happy.

Keep us posted its looking good.


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jun 28, 2008)

How old is your mother plant?


----------



## hAEROin (Jun 29, 2008)

hey, just so you know. The coco-liner things are not necessary at all. GH makes u pay some $20 for 10 of them I think. Buy the net pots with smaller holes in them and just put pebbles around your starter plugs next time. Looks good and watch out for that root rot.


----------



## jointmcfatty (Jun 29, 2008)

I didnt buy the liners, they came with the system. So i figured I would try em out. I did notice they let a little light through when I didn't have them in. I wasn't sure how much of a problem algae growth would be with a system like this, so I opted to stick em in just to be on the safe side. Ill prob go without them next time. And what would u suggest to keep out the rot? I heard someone mention a product called No Damp before. Ever hear of it?


----------



## thesublime1 (Jun 29, 2008)

to prevent the rot, you are going to need a chiller. Keep the water at 68 and you will never have problem.


----------



## iloveganja (Jun 29, 2008)

I was thinking about doing Ice for an aero grow. Keep posting and let me know how it goes.


----------



## jointmcfatty (Jul 23, 2008)

I know it been a while since I lasted posted some pics, but here are some new ones. They are growing SOOO much every day, its insane. The ladies are currently 2.5 weeks into flowering and are looking fantastic. I had a couple bumps in the road, but nothing major.


----------



## TERRORTRON74 (Jul 23, 2008)

Where can i get ice seeds from


----------



## jointmcfatty (Jul 23, 2008)

I get mine from www.marijuana-seeds.nl. It usually takes a couple weeks for em to get here. Definitely recommended.


----------



## papabear420 (Jul 23, 2008)

jointmcfatty said:


> I get mine from www.marijuana-seeds.nl. It usually takes a couple weeks for em to get here. Definitely recommended. Very discrete


im not trying to talk shit but its not discrete if you tell how its shipped, i think people should stop saying how they are shipped, its not really stealth shipping if everyone tells how they're, if anything just tell people its very discrete and they won't be disappointed but don't tell how its shipped, but your plants are looking real nice and the ice plant in the soil was looking really tasty and i keep looking at it thinking i want that plant


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 24, 2008)

papabear420 said:


> im not trying to talk shit but its not discrete if you tell how its shipped, i think people should stop saying how they are shipped, its not really stealth shipping if everyone tells how they're, if anything just tell people its very discrete and they won't be disappointed but don't tell how its shipped, but your plants are looking real nice and the ice plant in the soil was looking really tasty and i keep looking at it thinking i want that plant


rite dude...


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 24, 2008)

jointmcfatty said:


> I know it been a while since I lasted posted some pics, but here are some new ones. They are growing SOOO much every day, its insane. The ladies are currently 2.5 weeks into flowering and are looking fantastic. I had a couple bumps in the road, but nothing major.


dude hows that system working.....it doesnt look like ur roots get much room


----------



## stilltokin (Jul 24, 2008)

thats beautiful man. Ive tried ice once and it was outdoors. it gave me a monster yield, and its deffinately some of the strongest shit ive tried. it comes rite after AK-47. Ak-47 is for me the best strain in the world. And ive tried alot!!!
peace


----------



## jointmcfatty (Jul 24, 2008)

I didnt say where the seeds were shipped from, what the packaging looked like, what the labels say or anything. I personally would like to know exactly how things are shipped(especially things that are against federal laws, which u could get time for!!!!!!!!!!!). If by some chance, a customs offical, or any other law official were to see this page, it would get them ABSOLUTELY NO CLOSER to finding anything. So I think what I posted was just fine. Now if I had said, the label said it came from bla bla address, then yes, i would say i was in the wrong, but I think I am helping people by letting them know whats up. But if that is the genenal opinion of most people, That I shouldn't say anything about it at all, then i wont say anything else. Just let me know if u think I did something dumb by telling me. Thanks!


----------



## papabear420 (Jul 24, 2008)

jointmcfatty said:


> I didnt say where the seeds were shipped from, what the packaging looked like, what the labels say or anything. I personally would like to know exactly how things are shipped(especially things that are against federal laws, which u could get time for!!!!!!!!!!!). If by some chance, a customs offical, or any other law official were to see this page, it would get them ABSOLUTELY NO CLOSER to finding anything. So I think what I posted was just fine. Now if I had said, the label said it came from bla bla address, then yes, i would say i was in the wrong, but I think I am helping people by letting them know whats up. But if that is the genenal opinion of most people, That I shouldn't say anything about it at all, then i wont say anything else. Just let me know if u think I did something dumb by telling me. Thanks!


dude i didn't say you were stupid and im probably not right it just makes me paranoid when im ordering seeds and im trippin out thinking my ass is going to get a letter from customs or go to jail for ordering some seeds but i've never heard of anyone going to jail for seeds. if only weed was legal then this conversation wouldn't even be going on


----------



## jointmcfatty (Jul 24, 2008)

What bank do u get the AK from? Im interensted in getting some of that. Sounds good. I've heard that strains can vary greatly from bank to bank.


stilltokin said:


> thats beautiful man. Ive tried ice once and it was outdoors. it gave me a monster yield, and its deffinately some of the strongest shit ive tried. it comes rite after AK-47. Ak-47 is for me the best strain in the world. And ive tried alot!!!
> peace


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 24, 2008)

Consider it a rule of thumb to not disclose how seeds are packaged. Its called stealth for a reason. And if anyone can come here to find out how they hide seeds in a package, its not going to be stealth anymore, leading to more seeds being confiscated. We try to keep it on the DL here on RIU, but Im sure you werent aware of that. So for future reference, just keep it to yourself. 

Where did you order the seeds again? I got my ICE from nirvana and they are almost three weeks old now. But with all the rumors about their genetics, Id love to compare pics to check for similarities and differences between them. If you have any pics of them at 3 weeks old, would you mind posting a pic in my grow journal? Mine will be 3 weeks tomorrow so Ill have new pics up tomorrow night. The ICE does seem to have more solid genetics than the Aurora Indica Im growing, but with only 3 plants of each its hard to come to any conclusions.


----------



## jointmcfatty (Jul 24, 2008)

K, it seems that papa isn't the only one who feels that I shouldn't say how seeds are shipped, so I will go edit the post and take out that part. Sorry guys!


blackcoupe01 said:


> Consider it a rule of thumb to not disclose how seeds are packaged. Its called stealth for a reason. And if anyone can come here to find out how they hide seeds in a package, its not going to be stealth anymore, leading to more seeds being confiscated. We try to keep it on the DL here on RIU, but Im sure you werent aware of that. So for future reference, just keep it to yourself.
> 
> Where did you order the seeds again? I got my ICE from nirvana and they are almost three weeks old now. But with all the rumors about their genetics, Id love to compare pics to check for similarities and differences between them. If you have any pics of them at 3 weeks old, would you mind posting a pic in my grow journal? Mine will be 3 weeks tomorrow so Ill have new pics up tomorrow night. The ICE does seem to have more solid genetics than the Aurora Indica Im growing, but with only 3 plants of each its hard to come to any conclusions.


----------



## jointmcfatty (Jul 24, 2008)

I just noticed papa quoted me and the info is still on that post, I cant take that off or I would, so Papa, if u can, please remove it. thanks


----------



## jointmcfatty (Jul 24, 2008)

They seem to be doing just fine with the room they have, maybe cuz they always have what they need available, they don't need to grow so massive, well thats what im hoping anyways. Guess we will see in about 5 more weeks if they are still happy with the root space. Anyone who has used this system before, let me know how it went or give a link to ur grow. 


pppfemguy said:


> dude hows that system working.....it doesnt look like ur roots get much room


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 24, 2008)

Well we all have to learn somehow, I saw this being discussed in an old thread while I was researching on seedbanks to order from., someone else was getting shit for revealing the stealth methods. So dont worry, its not the first time and Im sure it wont be the last. But the less info available on the subject the better it is for us ya know?


----------



## jointmcfatty (Jul 24, 2008)

yea, thats why i did the edit. guess i shouldnt discuss, if someone really wants to know, they can send PMs


blackcoupe01 said:


> Well we all have to learn somehow, I saw this being discussed in an old thread while I was researching on seedbanks to order from., someone else was getting shit for revealing the stealth methods. So dont worry, its not the first time and Im sure it wont be the last. But the less info available on the subject the better it is for us ya know?


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 24, 2008)

Exactly, Ive shared it through PM before and thats the best way if you have to tell someone.

Did you have any pics of the ICE at 3 weeks old?


----------



## jointmcfatty (Jul 24, 2008)

Not now, Ill have to get em of my computer at my other place. But I can probably have some posted by tomorrow or the next day. 


blackcoupe01 said:


> Exactly, Ive shared it through PM before and thats the best way if you have to tell someone.
> 
> Did you have any pics of the ICE at 3 weeks old?


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 24, 2008)

That would be perfect If you dont mind. Since Im on round 1 with the ICE Ive got nothing to compare mine to. I can find pics of ICE easy, but pics with age is another story. Plus since yours came from a different shop tha mine, Id really like to compare genetics.


----------



## jointmcfatty (Jul 27, 2008)

Heres some new pics of the crop taken about 30 mins ago. They were put into flowering on July 4th so, they are about 3 weeks and 3 days into flowering. They are healthy as ever


----------



## iceman2007 (Jul 28, 2008)

my first grow was Ice straight up hydro bubbler in 5 gal bucket. got 4 oz


----------



## jointmcfatty (Jul 28, 2008)

WOW 4 OZ from an indoor plant. Nice. Where did u get the seeds from?


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 28, 2008)

4 oz? Good job dude. What kind of light were you using and how long did you veg for? Im still debating how long Ill veg my ICE for but Im leaning towards 6 weeks.


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 28, 2008)

4 oz really aint that much i know ppl who pull 6-8 oz from 1 plant indoor its really just what kind of set-up u have


----------



## iceman2007 (Jul 29, 2008)

jointmcfatty said:


> WOW 4 OZ from an indoor plant. Nice. Where did u get the seeds from?


Maastricht, NL


----------



## iceman2007 (Jul 29, 2008)

blackcoupe01 said:


> 4 oz? Good job dude. What kind of light were you using and how long did you veg for? Im still debating how long Ill veg my ICE for but Im leaning towards 6 weeks.


400wHPS. maybe vegged like 1 1/2 to 2 months caint recall.


----------



## jointmcfatty (Jul 29, 2008)

Im guessing that u got them on a trip over there and not thru the mail then?


iceman2007 said:


> Maastricht, NL


----------



## jointmcfatty (Aug 5, 2008)

Got some new pics today. They are currently about four and a half weeks into bud. Got a lil burn and wind damage but nothin serious. Runnin a lil over half strength using GH Flora line. Can't wait til harvest!!!


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 7, 2008)

plants lookin beautiful...........i wana know your final harvest weight i dint think them aeroflow things grew plants like that


----------



## jointmcfatty (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks, I plan on posting pics of em all when they are finished and posting the weights and everything like grams per watt and such. Glad to finally see someones watchin my grow. I was beginning to think no one was interested 


pppfemguy said:


> plants lookin beautiful...........i wana know your final harvest weight i dint think them aeroflow things grew plants like that


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 9, 2008)

jointmcfatty said:


> Thanks, I plan on posting pics of em all when they are finished and posting the weights and everything like grams per watt and such. Glad to finally see someones watchin my grow. I was beginning to think no one was interested


haha.......ive been very curious about the ice strain and its quality and quanity it produces if grown right.....and ive been curious about them aeroflow systems the only thing that really worrys me is that the holes are so small so the plants cant get very big and i like to veg. for a month and half or 2 months so i dunno if it would work for me so i got my eye on this grow like a laser lol


----------



## crazy-mental (Aug 9, 2008)

jointmcfatty said:


> Hello, everyone. This is my first grow using hydro/aero. Although, I am an experienced organic grower. I am growing a strain called Ice, which I've had AWESOME results with in soil. I started my clones in Grodans rockwool starter plugs, using clonex gel, and a hot house. I transplanted the clones into the AeroFlo yesterday after about 20 days in the plugs. I started out using a light solution of the General Hydros Flora series. I have heard good things about them. I will keep you guys posted daily on the progress. Im very excited about them. Like I said, Im new to the hydro, so if anyone has any tips or comments, feel free to hit me up.


looking great.
ice is one of my best strains.
a good strong easy strain to grow and is quite hardey.
i have one in my garden and its starting to stink its nearly 3 foot tall and topped many times it has about 12 main colas , hope it stays ok here in england.
i have also took about 15 clones a few days ago, because it hasnt started to fully flower yet, maybe 4 more weeks or so, someone said mybe the middle of sept. i dont know i havent ever grow much outdoor before.
i think i might grow the clones indoor under my 6oo hps, so i have lots to smoke over xmas.
nothing like a bit of ice @ christmas.lol


----------



## crazy-mental (Aug 9, 2008)

jointmcfatty said:


> Got some new pics today. They are currently about four and a half weeks into bud. Got a lil burn and wind damage but nothin serious. Runnin a lil over half strength using GH Flora line. Can't wait til harvest!!!


sorry for not reading through all the tread.
but what strain are they and are the grown indoor or out?.
thanks


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 9, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> looking great.
> ice is one of my best strains.
> a good strong easy strain to grow and is quite hardey.
> i have one in my garden and its starting to stink its nearly 3 foot tall and topped many times it has about 12 main colas , hope it stays ok here in england.
> ...


what u mean by quite hardey?........and have u smoked some goooood ice before? if u have where would u rank it??


----------



## crazy-mental (Aug 9, 2008)

hardey means strong not easy to harm.easy to grow like sk#1.
and yes ice is a great strain to smoke.
very smelly strong, a bit like b.berry but without the blue.
a good all time fav.
where are you growing.


----------



## crazy-mental (Aug 9, 2008)

rank i would say 8 half of 10.


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 9, 2008)

ill be growing it indoors if i decide to grow it im kinda stuck on either growing some ice or white widow or master kush i want the most potent of the 3 but yet enough yield to last me longer then a week lol


----------



## crazy-mental (Aug 9, 2008)

what you mean not enuf to last a week?.
how much you smoke???.in a week?
i smoke aound 14 grams a week min.


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 9, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> what you mean not enuf to last a week?.
> how much you smoke???.in a week?
> i smoke aound 14 grams a week min.


lol.........i was bein sarcastic i can smoke ne thing from 7 grams a week to 40 grams a week just depends on the week but yea i was bein sarcastic i just want the most potent with pretty good yield but potent is more important and ive heard that white widow doesnt yield very good but its one of the strongest around ive heard that master kush is 'ok' for potentcy but yields good and ive heard that ice is dank if grown right and yields excellent so i dunno yet i dunno what path to take lol


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 9, 2008)

but yea im not tryin to jack this dudes thread or ne thing like that so back to the topic at hand


----------



## crazy-mental (Aug 9, 2008)

like i say ice is a good allround plant and has good yeilds.
also quite easy to grow, as cannabis plants go.


----------



## platypusmann (Aug 9, 2008)

YUMMY!!! Ice is one of my favorite strains...HELLA yileds......my first grow I got 63 grams from one Ice plant. And the smoke is DELICIOUS........good show man!


----------



## Alaric (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey joint,

A few things to think about if you want the most return on investment of labor and $:

In a previous life I ran something much like the aeroflow----except much improved---and here's why I think so.

1) with the tubes (channels) all the sme height----the tallest plants dictate light heigth, soooooo----why not hang the tubes from the ceiling using dog chain and the ability to slide them apart on a box rail and rollers (used for sliding barn, warehouse doors, etc----works great.

2) add to each tube a 1" drain fitting and hose and a 3/4" sprayline fitting and water hose for the spray line------this ambilical cord method allows tubes to be easily adjusted vertically (more plant material receiving light). This also makes easy access to the center of the canopy for prunning, trainning and harvest.

3) you didn't mention what kind of reflectors for your 1Ks, are they air cooled? Using a mover? ----if not----do so----well worth the investment.
Back in the day, my tubes were 6" x 10' pvc and three 1Ks (two in a 5' cool tube, one in a 2' cooltube------this method allowed me to place the lights around 5' from floor and position tubes so at finish ------product was all the way around the lights forming a cylinder of buds.

The reason I did this was to try and maximize our weakest environmental link----atrifical light intensity.

Don't know if you're still reading this----if interested---I'll try and find some old pics of the setup----lots more to offer to the "cause".

BTW---the main advantage to aero is more dissolved oxygen to the roots and the automation ability----plus monitor and controll.

I ran 7 ml micro, 14 ml bloom per gallon all the way through flowering---no complaints.

Have fun,

A~


----------



## Alaric (Aug 9, 2008)

Dug around and found some old shots of the 100 gallon rez configuration the track and rollers and hoses. notice how lower fans are attached to tubes and the velcro panels instead of holes in tubes.


----------



## jointmcfatty (Aug 9, 2008)

I really like that setup that u had. It looks like you put a lot of time into it. The ability to move the tubes around must have be awesome. I think i will definitely look into doing something like that. Did you use Co2 at all? If so where and how did u exactly did u put it in the garden?


Alaric said:


> Hey joint,
> 
> A few things to think about if you want the most return on investment of labor and $:
> 
> ...


----------



## jointmcfatty (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks, glad u like it, will probably have more pics on tomorrow. Still growing nicely 


platypusmann said:


> YUMMY!!! Ice is one of my favorite strains...HELLA yileds......my first grow I got 63 grams from one Ice plant. And the smoke is DELICIOUS........good show man!


----------



## Alaric (Aug 9, 2008)

No co2----too lazy.

And yes----several years to develope.

A~


----------



## jointmcfatty (Aug 11, 2008)

Took some pics today. They are about 5 and half weeks into flowering.


----------



## Mr Green Man (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow, Thats looking great.

How much you getting per plant?

I'm intersting in decreesing the number of plants but increasing yield. the oppsite of a sea of green.


----------



## murtymaker (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm also interested in how much per plant...you think you could get 2oz per plant or more like 1/2 - 1 oz?


----------



## fallinghigh (Aug 11, 2008)

ICE ICE BABY looks great love the leaf to cylax ratio of the strain bet it makes for easy triming and high yeilds indoor i will def be watching this from now till finishkiss-ass


----------



## gk707 (Aug 11, 2008)

What kinda of system are you using? ebb n flow? nft?


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 11, 2008)

hmmmmm makes me a little liery cuz if u look at the first pic he put in look at the bottom of the pic and it shows like an aeroflow type system but then in the second pic it shows there being grew in soil.......


----------



## jointmcfatty (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh sorry pppfemguy, i didnt know i wasnt allowed to have organics growing next to my aeroflo. Sorry guess ill take them out. Whatever. Any relevant posts please?


----------



## jointmcfatty (Aug 11, 2008)

So does anyone else think im LYING about what im doing? I mean gimme a break. Why would i lie. i think im done with my journal cuz of this #[email protected]#


----------



## jointmcfatty (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh and btw, the plants that you guys see growing in the dirt is Lowryder 2. But dont listen to me. Im probably lying again


----------



## jointmcfatty (Aug 11, 2008)

And I got a lil over an ounce when i grew it organically. So I hoping to get at least an oz per plant. But I don't know. We'll find out when the grow is finished though.


----------



## murtymaker (Aug 11, 2008)

Keep us up to date w/ the grow. It is obvious that the plants in soil are next to the system. Keep up the good work.


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 12, 2008)

jointmcfatty said:


> So does anyone else think im LYING about what im doing? I mean gimme a break. Why would i lie. i think im done with my journal cuz of this #[email protected]#


jeeeez dude chill the fuck out smoke a lil and sit back holy fuck dont lose ur balls over a post i just dint know you were growing in soil as long with the aeroflow system cuz ur grow journal does say 1st ice aeroflow grow so i had no idea some of ur plants were in soil i wasnt saying it as if u werent growing it i was just asking in reference to why u had some soil plants up in there but nvm dint know questions aint allowed plus why would i diss on ur grow or try to condem ur grow if i member right im the first person to post on ur grow journal for this grow so smoke some weed and chill jeez-is-fuckin-christ p.s. i aint no bitch...........bitch


----------



## leojapsky (Aug 12, 2008)

hey mcfatty...... u got it down way better than most people....... i like your stuff......i respect your work


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 12, 2008)

leojapsky said:


> hey mcfatty...... u got it down way better than most people....... i like your stuff......i respect your work


amen dude......


----------



## jointmcfatty (Aug 12, 2008)

Im sorry if i came off as a dick, but I put a LOT of time and effort into my grow. And I dont appreciate it when people say things like what you did. You could have just as easily asked me why it looked like they were in dirt, instead of implying that I was making things up or lying or whtever it was that you were trying to imply. It also probably didnt help that I had a BAC of probably .25 when I saw that post. LOL . Ill post more later. Peace 


pppfemguy said:


> hmmmmm makes me a little liery cuz if u look at the first pic he put in look at the bottom of the pic and it shows like an aeroflow type system but then in the second pic it shows there being grew in soil.......


----------



## jointmcfatty (Aug 12, 2008)

And I didnt call u a bitch btw. reread post. i was saying a 4 letter word, sh$t


pppfemguy said:


> jeeeez dude chill the fuck out smoke a lil and sit back holy fuck dont lose ur balls over a post i just dint know you were growing in soil as long with the aeroflow system cuz ur grow journal does say 1st ice aeroflow grow so i had no idea some of ur plants were in soil i wasnt saying it as if u werent growing it i was just asking in reference to why u had some soil plants up in there but nvm dint know questions aint allowed plus why would i diss on ur grow or try to condem ur grow if i member right im the first person to post on ur grow journal for this grow so smoke some weed and chill jeez-is-fuckin-christ p.s. i aint no bitch...........bitch


----------



## murtymaker (Aug 12, 2008)

Anywaysss, how much longer are you going to flower for


----------



## jointmcfatty (Aug 12, 2008)

Im not really sure. I've heard aero is supposed to finish faster but, I never grown aero before so I have no clue. I bought a handheld microscope so I can watch the progress of the trichome developement. I have never gauged a harvest this way either so I still have much to learn in those aspects. I plan to update more often now that it is getting closer to that time. Thank you guys for all the interest. Always good to see


murtymaker said:


> Anywaysss, how much longer are you going to flower for


----------



## jointmcfatty (Aug 13, 2008)

Heres some new pics taken today. Some of the upper leaves are a lil yellow cuz I accidentally let the lights get too close and the heat got em. But other than that all looks good


----------



## jointmcfatty (Aug 13, 2008)

And the 2 tiny ones that u see in the front were put in late. I was wanting to see what the effects of starting the plants on a higher nute level would be. I dont see any burn or anything on them, so it doesnt look like this strain is too sensitive to higher nute levels starting out. Ill probably just end up throwing 1 of them out, as it is just now starting to really flower. It was put in really late. The other essentially had no veg time and remained really short


----------



## smartsoverambition (Aug 13, 2008)

dude U R GROWING DANK!!!!!
congratz on ur grow it looks lik u'll get about 1.5 OZ a plants just 2 let u kno i dnt question ur legitimacy i mean damn what the hell would be the point?
anywayz....................
stay cool
Keep tokin


----------



## jointmcfatty (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks! Im hoping to get more than 1.5 per plant, But I dont know if i will hit that or not. On average I got about 1.25 oz per plant when grown in dirt, but they also weren't jammed so close together. 


smartsoverambition said:


> dude U R GROWING DANK!!!!!
> congratz on ur grow it looks lik u'll get about 1.5 OZ a plants just 2 let u kno i dnt question ur legitimacy i mean damn what the hell would be the point?
> anywayz....................
> stay cool
> Keep tokin


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 14, 2008)

i think if u chopped em rite now ud get about 1.5 oz per plant dry.......but u got a lil ways to go for flowering sooo ima put my guess in that ull get 3-6 oz per plant dry plants look beautiful tho dude gonna get some nice smoke


----------



## jointmcfatty (Aug 14, 2008)

Yea that would be nice. They got about 2-3 weeks to go. They are getting bigger than I thought they would. I figured they wouldnt get so big cuz they are so close together. But I guess I was wrong. I kinda wished I had lollipopped half and not the other half so I could see the difference. I planning on adding another aero after this gets done though. I guess Ill just have to find out then. The only thing that makes me not wanna lollipop em, is the fact he some of the lower nodes grew so much, that they look like entire plants in their own right!


pppfemguy said:


> i think if u chopped em rite now ud get about 1.5 oz per plant dry.......but u got a lil ways to go for flowering sooo ima put my guess in that ull get 3-6 oz per plant dry plants look beautiful tho dude gonna get some nice smoke


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 15, 2008)

im waiting to see when the leaves are gonna start gettin crystals on em


----------



## jointmcfatty (Aug 15, 2008)

they do, and plenty of em. My camera is only so good though. Cant zoom enough and when i set it to close up pics, it always says insufficient lighting 


pppfemguy said:


> im waiting to see when the leaves are gonna start gettin crystals on em


----------



## krumpdancer101 (Aug 15, 2008)

love my ice organicly but now its time to put ice where ice belongs in water. can you tell me about the nutes you were using and at what dosage?


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 15, 2008)

jointmcfatty said:


> they do, and plenty of em. My camera is only so good though. Cant zoom enough and when i set it to close up pics, it always says insufficient lighting


when its dark turn the flash on on ur camera and take a pic and it will show the crystals


----------



## jointmcfatty (Aug 15, 2008)

I use GH Flora line. i started them out on a really low dosage. About a quarter of what the bottle says to use for cuttings and seedlings. For flowering I switched to the lucas formula and gradually raised my ppms to a max at around 1200. they are takin in a little less nutes than when they were growing at phenomenal rates. But more water


krumpdancer101 said:


> love my ice organicly but now its time to put ice where ice belongs in water. can you tell me about the nutes you were using and at what dosage?


----------



## jointmcfatty (Aug 15, 2008)

ok ill give that a try, but i wont be able to have the close up on, cuz it needs light. Ill take to take a close up when its dark with just the regular shutter setting. If it works plan to see them in my next set of pix, which will probably be tomorrow or the next day, depending on my laziness lol


pppfemguy said:


> when its dark turn the flash on on ur camera and take a pic and it will show the crystals


----------



## bam13bam (Aug 16, 2008)

i have 3 lr2's groing outdoors right now.. i was wondering how many grams did you get per each of your plants around??? also were they grown in or outdoors?


----------



## jointmcfatty (Aug 17, 2008)

They are drying now. Ill let u know as soon as they are done. Those are actually a buddy of mines. Good smoke tho, we sampled a lil bit and i like it. Not as much as the ice but its still a good indica smoke


bam13bam said:


> i have 3 lr2's groing outdoors right now.. i was wondering how many grams did you get per each of your plants around??? also were they grown in or outdoors?


----------



## jointmcfatty (Aug 17, 2008)

Whats goin on everyone? Got some new pics for today. 6 weeks 2 days into flowering. Buds are getting really stinky now. And no crystal shots. Camera sucks too much. Sorry pppfemguy. Let me know what u think of my buds guys


----------



## jointmcfatty (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## owixomen (Aug 18, 2008)

WoW, Man i am impressed! I have been just watching this thread from the beginning and i must say u did a great job props man. Keep it coming man 

~SmOkes Up~


----------



## jointmcfatty (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks man, but I cant take all the credit. GH made the system into the incredible hydro system that it is. THANK YOU GH LOL. The system is easier to maintain than I had originally thought it would be. I just watch the nute and water levels and flush every so often. If only I had a chiller....


owixomen said:


> WoW, Man i am impressed! I have been just watching this thread from the beginning and i must say u did a great job props man. Keep it coming man
> 
> ~SmOkes Up~


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 19, 2008)

jointmcfatty said:


> Thanks man, but I cant take all the credit. GH made the system into the incredible hydro system that it is. THANK YOU GH LOL. The system is easier to maintain than I had originally thought it would be. I just watch the nute and water levels and flush every so often. If only I had a chiller....


GH????????


----------



## fallinghigh (Aug 20, 2008)

looking like a big hall for ya what is ice genetics it looks like rumulanxkush a romulan bud formation and kushy leaves what few leaves it has how is the flav and high


----------



## fallinghigh (Aug 20, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> GH????????


General Hydroponics


----------



## murtymaker (Aug 20, 2008)

Can't wait to see your final harvest and weight! Keep it up broda'. Do you think you could of gotten less or more if you would have lolipoped?


----------



## jointmcfatty (Aug 21, 2008)

I dont know. The top buds could have been fatter, but the lower nodes grew really tall and are producing lots of buds as well. Ill have to wait til my next grow to actually see if there is a difference. I will do it both ways next time. Ill hopefully have new pics up later today or tomorrow


murtymaker said:


> Can't wait to see your final harvest and weight! Keep it up broda'. Do you think you could of gotten less or more if you would have lolipoped?


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 21, 2008)

fallinghigh said:


> General Hydroponics


haha i know but i was asking where he got his system


----------



## jointmcfatty (Aug 21, 2008)

From General Hydroponics, its the aeroflo 20. Bought it online.


pppfemguy said:


> haha i know but i was asking where he got his system


----------



## jointmcfatty (Aug 21, 2008)

Got some pictures of the plants for today. The leaves are starting to yellow. Tomorrow will be week 7. Some hairs are turning. Some of the buds are getting heavy and fallling over. lol. ive been having to tie them up. but that isnt something u will hear me complaining about. haha


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 22, 2008)

wow looks nice dude and yea thats always a good thing when ur leaves start to turn a different color that means harvest is very soon looks deee-lish-ush haha


----------



## murtymaker (Aug 22, 2008)

I bet ur roots are a tangled mess in there eh? That's what happened to mine at least w/ the aeroflo. Didn't seem to really affect the plants that much though


----------



## jointmcfatty (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh yea. So much so that I can only pull the cups about half an inch up. And I feel a lot of resistance when I do that. So I know if I pulled harder, Id be ripping things. 7 WEEKS into bud today. Yaaaa, i know its that much closer now


murtymaker said:


> I bet ur roots are a tangled mess in there eh? That's what happened to mine at least w/ the aeroflo. Didn't seem to really affect the plants that much though


----------



## fallinghigh (Aug 25, 2008)

jointmcfatty said:


> Some of the buds are getting heavy and fallling over. lol. ive been having to tie them up.


 omg that is such a bummer I hope you can get through the hard times


----------



## jointmcfatty (Aug 25, 2008)

Got a new bud shot for today. About 7 and a half weeks in. The leaves are yellowing more and more. Ive had to tie up nearly every plant, they're just getting too heavy. Guess I found the downside to this system. But if thats the only problem I have, I think I can deal with that one.


----------



## Mathematics (Aug 25, 2008)

wow nice work dude. I've been trying to figure out which hydro system to get and this might be the setup right here...plants are lookin awesome.

how much maintenance would you say you're having to do? I've done soil before and am used to checking daily but with my job now they might have to go 3-4 days without some attention. 

anyways nice work man, keep it up. stoked to see what your final yield looks like.


----------



## crazy-mental (Aug 26, 2008)

looking good, hope my 4 foot ice with 20 main colas"outdoor greenhouse grow uk".
i hope my ice girls end up like that.
fucking ace.
im getting excited for my ice plants now.


----------



## jointmcfatty (Aug 26, 2008)

Mathematics said:


> wow nice work dude. I've been trying to figure out which hydro system to get and this might be the setup right here...plants are lookin awesome.
> 
> how much maintenance would you say you're having to do? I've done soil before and am used to checking daily but with my job now they might have to go 3-4 days without some attention.
> 
> anyways nice work man, keep it up. stoked to see what your final yield looks like.


The system doesn't take much maintenance at all. I usually change out the res once a week or so. I do have to top of the res A LOT, because the system only came with an 8 gallon res. Im planning on modifying mine next go around and making it into something like a 30-50 gallon res. I would say every 3 days would be the very least I could check it due to the water level going low so quickly. I would say u would need a chiller for this system unless the ambient temp in the grow room is low. The res temp usually stays right around the room temp, which is too hot for mine as I usually have right around 78-80 degree temps. I dont have a chiller myself right now, and I have to throw in a frozen gallon jug every 4-5 hours(kind of a pain in the ass). The water pump doesnt generate much heat at all tho. I use GH Flora seriers and the cool thing about that is that the Flora series has PH buffers which automatically stabilize the PH. I have never had to adjust it yet(anyone need some ph up or down? lol jk). So I would say as long as you have a chiller, it maintenance free for up to 3 days, up to 7 days if u had a larger res on the system. Also, there is an aeroflo 18 and an aeroflo 30, that already has a 17 gallon res. I would definitely recommend getting one of those over the 20 site, as it already has a res that hold 10 gallons more than the 20


----------



## crazy-mental (Aug 26, 2008)

jointmcfatty said:


> Got a new bud shot for today. About 7 and a half weeks in. The leaves are yellowing more and more. Ive had to tie up nearly every plant, they're just getting too heavy. Guess I found the downside to this system. But if thats the only problem I have, I think I can deal with that one.


 how many plants are in the pic?
how long did you vegg for?
did you topp or fimm?.
and what are you feeding for 12/12.


----------



## crazy-mental (Aug 26, 2008)

jointmcfatty said:


> Got a new bud shot for today. About 7 and a half weeks in. The leaves are yellowing more and more. Ive had to tie up nearly every plant, they're just getting too heavy. Guess I found the downside to this system. But if thats the only problem I have, I think I can deal with that one.


 anymore pics of them plants?.
how long have you been floe=wering.
hope my ice turn out like that.


----------



## jointmcfatty (Aug 26, 2008)

I cloned and only let them veg long enough to get roots coming thru the cups. VERY LITTLE veg time. I took exactly 20 clones, and they all rooted, but some rooted faster than others, I should have taken more than 20. That is why the ones in the front, about 4 of them, remained really short. They didnt root nearly as fast as the others. As for the the training done on them, they were just bent. Ive been using this technique for a while and it seems to have no bad effects on the plants. It allows me to make the most use of the available light, just bend to a place where there arent a lot of buds growing. It also keeps them from getting to close to the light. Ive never really experimented much with topping, but Im looking into trying it out soon. There are 20 total plants, but like I said the 4 in front didnt get big due to the fact that they didnt have as developed roots as they should have before going into flowering. The two plants in the very back arent doing as well as the others either, cuz the water/airflow isnt good in the very back. So I have about 14 BIG plants 3-4 Average plants, and a couple little ones. All these issues will be taken care of the next time around, just my first time using the system, and still working out the kinks. Im feeding them the GH Flora line, using the lucas formula. Running a low nute solution now, getting ready to start the flush soon. 


crazy-mental said:


> how many plants are in the pic?
> how long did you vegg for?
> did you topp or fimm?.
> and what are you feeding for 12/12.


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 27, 2008)

so them are clones................is it possible to grow from seed with this system?


----------



## Indica722 (Aug 27, 2008)

you can start from seed...just use RW or Rapid rooters and when you have nice roots throw them in the aeroflo.


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 28, 2008)

Indica722 said:


> you can start from seed...just use RW or Rapid rooters and when you have nice roots throw them in the aeroflo.


thats why i use different growing systems cuz i hate to transfer plants its annoying as fuck


----------



## gnetics (Aug 28, 2008)

im working on a DIY aeroflo. what size pump does it run and how are u running it? as in off and on thanks  and those ladies sure look goood


----------



## jointmcfatty (Aug 28, 2008)

Have the worst news. popped with 93 plants. im fucked


----------



## murtymaker (Aug 28, 2008)

what? what? what?!? Are you serious? What happened? Sorry to hear that if you speak the truth.


----------



## gnetics (Aug 29, 2008)

wtf!? dude i seriously hope thats a joke! if not i wish yah the best of luck in court man..


----------



## iceman2007 (Aug 30, 2008)

jointmcfatty said:


> Have the worst news. popped with 93 plants. im fucked


 dang! Guys,let's here for McFatty! HIP-HIP Horry!, HIP, HIP,- Ray HIP HIP HORRAY!!! Hope and pray man you make it through, you are a martyr dude. Fuck the system! Fuck COPS! and fuck the Law on Marjuana Prohibition!  We are the masses, we are too many and they can't stop us all!! Yeah, we have our pot-troops too and we take the hit once and while but we shall triumph in the end! everyone out there smoke one for MCFatty!!C'mon everyone!!! Right now!!! This is for you McFA0T


----------



## YaK (Aug 30, 2008)

get a 420 friendly lawyer. i'm not sure what state you are in, but I think 100 plants is the threshold for something having to do with penalties. 

good luck, and sorry to hear that terrible news. that it's illegal to grow a plant is ridiculous.


----------



## fallinghigh (Aug 30, 2008)

Fuck man I feel bad for you. But if you are not legal, medical or in a location outside of the states were it is legal, it is not very smart to broadcast a grow on a popular forum like this. The feds scan monitor and track growers as if thay were child molestors or hitmen. Even though it was fun to watch your grow, I would rather had you fallow the first 2nd and 3rd rule of growing DONT TELL ANYONE. Especialy an online forum. If you get your medical card now, if you do not allready have it get it, cause I am sure you were growing for your own self medication, at least you will have a fighting chance. Good luck


----------



## iceman2007 (Aug 30, 2008)

fallinghigh said:


> Fuck man I feel bad for you. But if you are not legal, medical or in a location outside of the states were it is legal, it is not very smart to broadcast a grow on a popular forum like this. The feds scan monitor and track growers as if thay were child molestors or hitmen. Even though it was fun to watch your grow, I would rather had you fallow the first 2nd and 3rd rule of growing DONT TELL ANYONE. Especialy an online forum. If you get your medical card now, if you do not allready have it get it, cause I am sure you were growing for your own self medication, at least you will have a fighting chance. Good luck


 First off, we don't know yet the circumstance of how? But yeah, the swine is always up to its old tricks! McFatty come back to us!


----------



## murtymaker (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey let us know what's going on my man. You ok?


----------



## kgb98367 (Sep 5, 2008)

I just setup my aeroflow for the first I am switching over from a 4x8 table to save space and try something new. 

How long/often are you running the pump? and Im also having problems with the holes in the inner water tubing not being aligned with the plant holes?


Good luck mcfatty I just got popped a few weeks ago apparently over my limit they took my plants left my equipment and havent heard anything back yet
I had 22 budding 4.5 foot plants so hopefully yours were mostly clones and they will go easy. Take it easy man there is light at the end of this one keep ya head up


----------



## bigtittymilf (Sep 5, 2008)

damn! and there he goes... into the wild blue yonder...


----------



## pppfemguy (Sep 9, 2008)

bigtittymilf said:


> damn! and there he goes... into the wild blue yonder...


bigtittymilf..........wow watta name lol


----------



## cali-high (Jun 30, 2009)

no!!!! I just went thru this whole thread got towards the end and the he got popped dammit...i wanted to see it finished thru....


i hope everything works out in your favor...


if you can please come back and tell how how ya got caught to let us know....


peace
cali


----------

